# Help identifying some puzzling mice?



## Tom101101 (Apr 12, 2013)

These are some mice that i have recently acquired, i have ideas on what some might be but some just puzzle me, can anyone help?

Doe 1









Doe 2









Doe 3









Doe 4









Doe 5









Buck 1









This young buck is about 3 weeks old, and his mother is Doe 5.

Thanks to anyone that can help.
Tom


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I would say
1) depending on where u live if USA ressive yellow pied, it looks like it has black eyes yes? If it does it can't be champain/Argentine/fawn so I'd go with a very pail red pied. I've never seen a pet red so don't know how light they can get.

2) splashed

3) USA ressive yellow pied, UK red pied

4) looks like a c diluted agouti, It doesnt look cch/cch to me which would be the right one for silver agouti and chinchilla I'd guess silver me other combo of c genes

5) splashed

1) splashed


----------



## Tom101101 (Apr 12, 2013)

Thank you for the reply. I am located in the UK. Doe 1 does have black eyes, so she must be pale red pied? Doe 2 is splashed,and Doe 3 is red pied? If i am understanding this correctly Doe 4 is silver? and Doe 5 and Buck 1 are also splashed?
Thanks for your time


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

in that case id guess doe 1 and 3 would be pail red pieds yes.
4 you could call silver agouti yep (not to be confused with silvered) looks creamier then pics ive seen so it may not be the same c dilutes normaly used to make the show ones, but either way some sort of c diluted agouti. show one are cch/cch yours could be cch/cch, or maby cch/ce, ce/ce, cch/c, ce/c


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

Doe 5 is beautiful! <3


----------



## Tom101101 (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks for the help  And yes Doe 5 is very nice looking, i also have two does identical to her, and bought all three together, so i presume that these three are sisters.


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

Are you in the UK?


----------



## gyri (Nov 20, 2012)

Even though the mice are from the UK the third one really looks like a brindle to me...


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Cute the first one looks like a mouse of mine! Ruby


----------



## Tom101101 (Apr 12, 2013)

Yes, i am in the UK. Brindle mice are supposed to be hard to get hold of here right?


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

I can never find any interesting mice here in kent... :/ i was lucky to get the siamese!


----------



## Tom101101 (Apr 12, 2013)

I have siamese mice also, i didn't specifically go out to get them, but i had a baby boom and had them popping up left right and centre.


----------



## BlueTris (Jun 3, 2013)

I don't think it's brindle. I think it is splashed. I have some like that which are splashed.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

As an American mouser, I don't see any brindles, just a beige agouti looking guy, and a poor red.


----------

